# Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18650, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (Jun 9, 2015)

After the Tiny Monster series and the compact EA11 and EC11 Nitecore launches again a real compact one: the new MH20 should be one of the most compact 18650-lights available. Because it is usb-rechargeable you should never run out of power. Also interesting at this light: the new, improved interface. Let’s have a closer look and compare this light to some competitors!

*MH20, one of the most compact lights in its class
*











*powered by XM-L2(U2) LED
*




*
a 18650 powered light with a dimension of about 10 centimeters
*






*So let’s start, as usual, with the manufacturer specs: *
*
Features:
*
*· The smallest, lightest 1x18650 USB rechargeable flashlight*
*· Utilizes a CREE XM-L2 U2 LED*
*· Max output of up to 1000 lumens*
*· Integrated “Precision Digital Optics Technology” provides extreme reflector performance*
*· Boasts a peak beam intensity of 12,500 cd and a throw distance of up to 220 meters*
*· Features advanced temperature regulation (ATR) technology*
*· Innovative single button 2-stage switch accesses multiple functions and modes*
*· Integrated power indicator notifies battery voltage (accurate to 0.1V)*
*· Intelligent charging module with a micro USB port charges Li-ion battery rapidly*
*· High efficiency constant current circuit enables maximum runtime of 235 hours*
*· Direct access to ultra-low and turbo output*
*· Detachable two-way anti-rolling clip*
*· Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating*
*· Constructed from aero grade aluminum alloy*
*· HAIII military grade hard-anodized*
*· Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (2 meters submersible)*
*· Impact resistant to 1.5 meters*
*· Tail stand capability*
*
Dimensions:
*
*· Length: 4.13” / 105mm*
*· Head diameter: 1.25” / 31.8mm*
*· Tail diameter: 1” / 25.4mm*
*· Weight: 3.08oz / 87.3gram (without battery)
*
*And the output specs:
*





*Unboxing:
*
A small box for a 18500-light! Again, a colorful, neat box around the MH20. Most of the specs and contents are mentioned on it. Inside, we find almost everything that’s needed, except a battery. Personally, I can’t believe that a usb-rechargeable is delivered without a cell. (So far I know now, most dealers deliver this light including a cell.) For the rest, a very complete package. Please scroll down for more details and contents!

*as usual, the colorful, neat box in Nitecore house-style 
*





*contents the light, manual, warranty card, spare o-ring and usb cover, lanyard, holster and clip
*





*Impressions:
*
First impression: a rather big head and tiny tube! Really compact for a 18650-light! But it is well balanced and easy to handle with. It has a smooth, very clean reflector and lens and also a perfect centered led. Good grip, a sturdy. deep clip and well-greased threads. The well-fitting usb cover protects the micro-usb port against dust and water. Anodizing could be little better: I found some spots at my sample. The lanyard’s hole is to small: a had to fix the strap by using a needle…
Charging of the light is easy: Simply plug the micro-usb cable into a usb port, that’s all. All chargers that support micro-usb can be used. The power indicator in the switch will tell you about the progress: Blinking once per 3 seconds while charging, constant on when full, or rapidly blinking when there’s something wrong. At first, I had to get used by the shape of this light, because the head seems (to) big. But after using it some weeks, I really like it! Advantage of the bigger head is that the MH20 will not get that hot after a few minutes. Good job here Nitecore! Please scroll down for more impressions, told by pictures…

*this Multitask member
*




*
has good looks and proportions
*




*
about finger-length…
*




*
compact “pocket-rocket”
*




*
almost everywhere to charge
*




*
voltage and power indicator; also a location beacon
*





*smooth, clean reflector, LED perfect centered
*




*
a lot of output by a little light
*




*
the most important accessories 
*





*
deep cooling-fins, light can run longer time at turbo-mode
*




*
stable tailstand
*




*
good machining
*





*and well-greased
*




*
a look inside
*




*
the cover can be turned 360 degrees
*





*and seals perfectly (not as shown at this picture)
*




*
a hard job to insert the lanyard: I almost needed a needle *





*in the holster
*




*
waterproof to IPX-8, so a rain shower is no problem
*




*
the long clip prevents against loss
*




*
together with 1000-lumen-output MultiTask brothers.
*





_*a "three-way" and and "two-way" shutter button
*_





*User interface:
*
Real innovative: Nitecore shows what’s possible with only one button! The switch operates like a camera shutter. Earlier, Nitecore used this idea on the TM06. But on the MH20, they have improved this interface. Nitecore is talking about a 2 way shutter, but it has three: Slight/Half press (no click), Normal click and Deep(er) press. I can tell you this works fine! Use a normal click for on/off. Choose your desired level by half pressing, starting with lower up to turbo mode. Second (silent) option for on is by half-pressing the button: this is meant for instant Lower, but when activated, you can simple cycle through the other modes too. Really like this silent mode! Only for off you need one “click”. A deep press from off will give instant turbo, deep press when on will bring into the special modes, starting with strobe. Cycle through the special modes by half pressing the button. Deep press again to leave special mode. Instant turbo works also with the light on, half press and hold the button to activate. Not surprising that this light hasn’t momentary-on. By deep pressing the button the switch under the cover feels like “piercing” you finger or thumb, because it is sharp. 

*Modes:
*
Like most Nitecores, this light has 5 normal and 3 special modes: Lower > Low > Medium > High > Turbo. The special modes are: Strobe > Location Beacon > SOS. You have direct access to Low and Turbo from off. Also instant Turbo when the light is on. Mode spacing is well done, not that big lumen jumps between the modes.

*ATR:
*
The MH20 has advanced temperature regulation to avoid the light will be overheated. When it gets hot, light will (dynamically) increase output. Time of increasing depends on the actual conditons. It’s no problem to use this light longer time at turbo mode, it will not get, like some tiny lights, very hot in a few minutes. 

*Size comparison:
*
To show the dimensions, I’ve compared the MH20 with his MH12 brother and also with the Klarus RS11 and the Sunwayman C25C Ti.

*CR123A, 18650, Nitecore MH20, Sunwayman C25C Ti, Nitecore MH12 and Klarus RS11
*





*Nitecore MH20, Sunwayman C25C Ti, Nitecore MH12 and Klarus RS11
*




*
reverse…
*





*a zoom-in to the heads
*




*
and the tails
*





*Tint:
*
The MH20 has a bit warmer tint than most XM-L2(U2) lights, with a slight yellow-/greenish tint. I’ve compared the tint to the Olight ST25 Baton.






*Beamprofile:
*
For its size the light has a rather big reflector. It’s a smooth one, so a “throwy” light here. Suited for a lot of outdoor situations, for indoor (for example bed reading) I can recommend an (optional) diffusor. Maybe Nitecore can add a real firefly mode (0,5 lumens or less) in future. For the rest, a nice profile without spots or rings. No PWM at any mode, good point!

*Beamshots:
*
The light projected on a white wall. Distance to the wall about 0,75 meter.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/125 sec, 35mm
*

























*animation picture
*





Going outside now…..At first, the five output modes. After that, an animated picture. Finally a shootout against the Klarus RS11, the Nitecore MH12 and the Sunwayman C25C Ti, also powered by a single 18650 cell.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4.0 sec, 35mm
*

























*animation
*




*LOCATION 2:
*
*MH20 against Klarus RS11
*




*
a shootout against Nitecore MH12 brother
*




*
the MH20 compared to the Sunwayman C25C Ti
*





*Conclusion:
*
For me, the MH20 is one of my favorite single 18650-lights. The good built quality, easy interface and possibility to charge everywhere are good points here. I like the silent operation too. It has a bit throwy, but nice beam, this makes the MH20 a good search- and outdoor light, but for camping I can recommend a diffusor. The MH20 has a warmer tint than the MH12, what a lot of people will prefer. To make this an ideal light for me, I’d like to see it with a tailswitch, that gives momentary too. And I would like that the sidebutton could be used for stepping up and down through the modes, like the TM06. One thing I’m sure of: This one I’ll carry a lot of times!

*Nitecore MH20 provided for review*


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Awesome review, good read.

Thank you very much.

I want it, sigh..got me all jammed up.

Any idea how long it takes to step down?
Maybe I missed that sorry.

Have a great day.


----------



## cp2315 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Thanks for the nice review. Very informative. Glad to hear that you like the UI. I was not sure about that but ordered anyway. Mine is coming in a couple of days hopefully.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



WarRaven said:


> Awesome review, good read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to say...because of the ATR it increases dynamically its output. So, I think there's no full step down.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

its like a throw version of the ZL SC600 MkII L2! Just ordered the MH20 will have on Monday! Would still like to see some output testing to see how close it actually is to manufacturer spec. Nitecore has been rolling along MUCH better with their lumen claims lately so Im gonna say the MH20 actually puts out 950-960 lumens on turbo. Like the USB charging feature but with my new Xtar VC4 charger Ill never use it. Got a fairly new Olight 3400mah cell waiting for the MH20 to arrive. All lights that come with a clip should come with a deep carry clip! Great review you sold me


----------



## LeafSamurai (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

One of the best reviews I have read on CPF so far. Am very keen on this light now based on your review. Will order it very soon, not yet, as I have two other lights coming as well


----------



## djburkes (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Excellent review...have you "played" with the EC4 yet?


----------



## kj75 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Thank you all guys for your kind words 



> have you "played" with the EC4 yet?



Not yet, but will come :thumbsup:


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



kj75 said:


> Hard to say...because of the ATR it increases dynamically its output. So, I think there's no full step down.


Neat, thank you friend.


----------



## light36 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Great review , got mine a week ago and very impressed !!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



CelticCross74 said:


> its like a throw version of the ZL SC600 MkII L2! Just ordered the MH20 will have on Monday! Would still like to see some output testing to see how close it actually is to manufacturer spec. Nitecore has been rolling along MUCH better with their lumen claims lately so Im gonna say the MH20 actually puts out 950-960 lumens on turbo. Like the USB charging feature but with my new Xtar VC4 charger Ill never use it. Got a fairly new Olight 3400mah cell waiting for the MH20 to arrive. All lights that come with a clip should come with a deep carry clip! Great review you sold me



I wouldn't quite call it a better thrower. More of a concentrated hot spot, but not something I noticed at larger distances. Here is a comparison at a shorter distance. Just more blue/purple 

*MH20*





*SC600w II L2*





*MH20*





*SC600w II L2*


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Just got the MH20 today! I LOVE this thing! It is my new EDC. Takes much longer to get hot vs the P12. I appreciate the above shots it really shows the difference in tint! Using my large back yard as a gauge to my eyes the MH20 totally outthrows the ZL that and the MH20 has a reflector twice as large. Still love my ZL for its blinding wall of close range light though


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

just took both lights out back again and WOW these things are bright! I dont see much of a drop off in output from turbo on either light. MH20 has a very nice defined hot spot. Nitecore has really impressed me with this one! Also just got the Olight M3X Javelot today so Im having a flashaholic blast tonight! Will try for beam shots later


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



CelticCross74 said:


> just took both lights out back again and WOW these things are bright! I dont see much of a drop off in output from turbo on either light. MH20 has a very nice defined hot spot. Nitecore has really impressed me with this one! Also just got the Olight M3X Javelot today so Im having a flashaholic blast tonight! Will try for beam shots later


Wow, nice haul CC.
When you do your pictures, can you include your PD35 for comparison, even if just roughly.
MH20 is appealing.
Have a great day.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

sure! Am rounding up some bungee cords at HD tomorrow so I can attach the lights to one of my tripods. First shots will be totally experimental and will likely blow...thankfully I have really nice neighbors and a tall fence lol. Am loving the MH20 more each day. The deep carry clip is a god send Idk why the rest of the field doesnt at least offer a deep carry clip for their 1x18650 lights etc. Love this light its half the size of my P12 and just blows it away


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

PD35




MH20




M3X




M3X




M3X


----------



## Albert56 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Nice review. I'm considering this one, but I've already spent my current budget on a 4Sevens MMU 3XR instead. 

*BTW - Can anyone please tell me how to start a new post on this forum? *I forgot and it seems like there's no simple, _straight forward_ way (i.e. a one click dialogue box on the pages). Even the "instructions" are of no help as far as I can see. 









x


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

to post simply first log in then at the top left of any forum thread list there will be a "start new thread" box. Click it and go from there


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

forgot to turn off the light on my back porch for those beam shots. Will make sure to turn them off for tonights MH20 beam shots. An amazing little light!


----------



## Albert56 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Thanks!


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



CelticCross74 said:


> forgot to turn off the light on my back porch for those beam shots. Will make sure to turn them off for tonights MH20 beam shots. An amazing little light!


Right on, is it going to replace your PD35 duties which it looks close to in the shots above?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

I have so many lights that I rotate through them all just so they get used although I must admit the MH20 has not left my front right pocket since I got it. The PD/UC35 put out a very unique beam profile that the MH20 doesnt have(huge hot spot etc)so no the PD will still get use. Likely be my glovebox light. The MH20 is actually much brighter in person it just didnt come across in those shots cause I had the back porch light still on like an idiot. Tonights beamshot efforts (barring rain) are to be dedicated to the MH20 and M3X. My back yard is 65 yards wide so Ive got some room to work with at least. To bad all Ive got as objects to shine light onto are my fence, the back of my house and the treeline of the woods behind my house for now. All pics were taken with the camera set to automatic everything so ISO etc could be better


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Nice.
Thanks for the feedback.

👍CC74


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

less sloppy MH20 back yard beam shots








yes looking down the turbo beam is this bright


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

This was another light I was fighting to resist. Really wanted the Thrunite TN36, as I have no ultra bright lights. But reality (wallet) narrowed it down to the MH20 or the TN4A. Ended up going with the TN4A as I have no "can" type lights in my arsenal. And I have the somewhat similar Nitecore EC25 (NW) that I absolutely love.. But now this one is back, nibbling on my mind again. I like the short style...it just looks totally awesome to me. If Nitecore releases a NW version I will probably have to give in to my desires.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

TN4A is king of the "can" style lights. Have both the NW and CW TN4A they will be the subject of tonights awful backyard beam shots. MH20 still hasnt left my front right pocket since I got it. Heat sinking on it is incredible. Thermal regulation rocks just as it does on the TN4A. Would be interesting if a NW MH20 came along, doubt one will but would be nice. MH20 is the size of my Zebralight SC600 MKIIw L2 its crazy how good this light is for how small it is.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Neutral white MH20 would be great! Just a little larger than the SC600 but a lot less $$$!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



CelticCross74 said:


> TN4A is king of the "can" style lights. Have both the NW and CW TN4A they will be the subject of tonights awful backyard beam shots. MH20 still hasnt left my front right pocket since I got it. Heat sinking on it is incredible. Thermal regulation rocks just as it does on the TN4A. Would be interesting if a NW MH20 came along, doubt one will but would be nice. MH20 is the size of my Zebralight SC600 MKIIw L2 its crazy how good this light is for how small it is.



Look forward to seeing them! If you can slip a comparo with the MH20 in there. Well, maybe not...dam it...yea, slip one in. My daughters a school teacher and comes down to visit every summer. She'll be here in two weeks. I can already hear the flack I'll get. "MORE flashlights dad...aren't you EVER going to grow up! How much did you spend this year? But...I did not buy one of those 65" 4K 3D tv's, like I've been saying I was, going to wait a bit longer...so, why not buy a flashlight...or...maybe two 

And that TN36 as well...keeps singing love songs to me...a real temptress.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



markr6 said:


> Neutral white MH20 would be great! Just a little larger than the SC600 but a lot less $$$!



I like the look of the MH20 more. Aggressive, but not overly so. Cute, but not to cute...just has a great look about it, I think.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Badbeams3 said:


> I like the look of the MH20 more. Aggressive, but not overly so. Cute, but not to cute...just has a great look about it, I think.



Agreed. That's why I purchased one even though I avoid cool whites like death! But the size, looks and UI really drew me in. I did end up selling it, but see it's potential. If they made a NW (without having to pay more for modding), I would pick two up. A nice general use light 1x18650, and 1xCR123 as a car/emergency bag light.


----------



## Herbelin (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

I enjoyed your review. Can this light operate while being charged with the USB?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Badbeams3 Ill get a couple new MH20 shots in tonight for ya. Busy setting up tripods for TN4A shots at the moment. Weather is good here tonight so I should get at least a few good shots of each I hope


----------



## kj75 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Herbelin said:


> Can this light operate while being charged with the USB?



No, you can't use it during charging...


----------



## moldyoldy (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Based on KJ75's excellent review, I ordered the MH20 since it fit my downsizing effort of smaller lights. I did receive two spare O-rings as well as a spare USB charging cover. I really like the new MH20 UI! The lanyard and pocket clip are good. The MH20 spot is definitely tighter than the Zebralight SC600 18650 light which was a bit diffuse/floody for me, even though I prefer lights with adequate flood. FWIW, the charge rate on USB is 0.5A, the lower rate is characteristic of lights with internal charging vs external charging.

edit: I forgot to be more thorough about the charging aspect: as shown on a DROK USB Tester as fed from a Samsung S4 charger of 5.09V output, the USB charge on the MH20 starts at 0.5A, tapers the current down to an end termination of 0.01A which is minimum current showable on the DROK tester. I estimate that the current taper starts at about 4.1+- volts on the 18650 cell. IOW, some reasonable form of a CC/CV charge cycle.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

How is the switch on the MH20 ? Does it come on too easily when carried in a pocket ?


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Lou Minescence said:


> How is the switch on the MH20 ? Does it come on too easily when carried in a pocket ?



No, it will not come on easily, because it's positioned lower (look at the picture).
And if, it will start at moonlight, because of it's "three-way-interface". For constant / normal on, a firmer press is needed.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Is the moonlight mode bright enough to be usable? Seems like lately some manufactures are over doing it and going to low. At least for me​.


----------



## moldyoldy (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Badbeams3 said:


> Is the moonlight mode bright enough to be usable? Seems like lately some manufactures are over doing it and going to low. At least for me​.



The MH20 1 lumen mode (as listed by Nitecore) is bright enough to be quite usable for my old eyes in the middle of the night (O-Dark-Thirty). 

By comparison, the Nitecore Tube also lists 1 Lumen for a low mode, but is clearly dimmer than the listed 1 lumen from the MH20. I do find the 1 Lumen output from the Tube to be at the lower end of my visual comfort range in trying to see what is laying on the floor, such as surprise presents from a cat in the apt.

Alternatively, the low of the 4Sevens P2 is listed as 2.2 lumens, and is noticeably brighter than the Nitecore MH20. This 2.2 lumen output is a bit higher than I need in the middle of the night, but nice to have.

Most of the time, I find that a 1 lumen output or a bit higher is adequate for me to avoid stepping on small objects on the floor at night during bio-breaks and refrigerator trips....

Edit: As my eye surgeon pointedly stated more than once, the lens in everyone's eyes WILL yellow with age and exposure to sunlight. Specifically, that part of the aging process is needing progressively more light to see what you used to see with less light before. and that even if you look to the side to avoid the hotspot 'burnout' on your retina. 

MoldyOldy


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



moldyoldy said:


> The MH20 1 lumen mode (as listed by Nitecore) is bright enough to be quite usable for my old eyes in the middle of the night (O-Dark-Thirty).
> 
> By comparison, the Nitecore Tube also lists 1 Lumen for a low mode, but is clearly dimmer than the listed 1 lumen from the MH20. I do find the 1 Lumen output from the Tube to be at the lower end of my visual comfort range in trying to see what is laying on the floor, such as surprise presents from a cat in the apt.
> 
> ...



Thanks Moldy...my TN4A, that I got a week ago is way to dim for me on moonlight, a total joke. I like to just place the light on a table and leave it pointed at the ceiling. My Olight S20 has a bright enough moonlight mode that I can move around somewhat comfortably like that. Not sure how many lumens it has. Thinking it's the end of the month...so time for a new light lol. Fighting the desire.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Badbeams3 said:


> Is the moonlight mode bright enough to be usable? Seems like lately some manufactures are over doing it and going to low. At least for me​.



Yes, for sure it is! Personally (and I'm not the only one) I would have a "firefly" too, like the 0,2 lumens-mode that the HC90 has.


----------



## akhyar (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Anybody has a photo to compare the size with good old ZL SC600 side by side?
Already bought the Jetbeam C8, which is also USB rechargeable, but at much cheaper price and comes with 2400mAh battery too, but without the holster like MH20.
But the C8 is quite large for EDC and pocket light, so might sell it and get the MH20 instead.
Cheers


----------



## markr6 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



akhyar said:


> Anybody has a photo to compare the size with good old ZL SC600 side by side?
> Already bought the Jetbeam C8, which is also USB rechargeable, but at much cheaper price and comes with 2400mAh battery too, but without the holster like MH20.
> But the C8 is quite large for EDC and pocket light, so might sell it and get the MH20 instead.
> Cheers



I don't have the old SC600, but here's the new one. Close, since the old SC600 was maybe 5mm longer?


----------



## akhyar (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Thanks for the photo. 
Since the old SC500 is few mm longer than the Mk2, most probably the MH20 and the Mk1 is about the same length. Excellent news indeed


----------



## markr6 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

To be exact

MH20: 105mm
Original SC600: 106.6mm


----------



## thburns (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Great review! Just got mine today, I like it a lot so far!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

had the light a couple of weeks now and it still has not left my front pocket as my EDC. Moonlight mode is very usable love the switch


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Interface and distribution modes are really great!! I love it for daily use, and for weekend I love the EC4 (battery enough for 2 or 3 days)


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

MH20 is on my list.

Not sure about button sitting so high for my use.
I'd prefer that button was flush with body so it can't be hit or activated, or even rubbed against by denim etc.
Jmtc.

Have a great day all.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

the MH20 switch so far has been nearly impossible to accidentally activate. Switch has a very good tension built into it. One has to deliberately press it for anything to happen. This light is in my front right pocket every day not a single accidental press. The tailcap on the other hand can start to unscrew just by being pressed up against my leg and the back and forth motion of just walking so I always double check the cap is tight time to time. Have the same issue with my ZL SC600. One day I tried to use my MH20 and it wouldnt turn on couldnt figure out why till I got to the tailcap which had unscrewed enough to disconnect the current. No biggie just tightened it back up and everything was fine.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Lots of complains on Amazon Reviews regarding the MH20 USB charging cable. Few buyers claim it gets very hot to the point that it melted and caved on one side making it a hazardous situation.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



LAMPARITA said:


> Lots of complains on Amazon Reviews regarding the MH20 USB charging cable. Few buyers claim it gets very hot to the point that it melted and caved on one side making it a hazardous situation.


Whoa... Not a word of anything like that here.
What's going on?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Does the power supply matter? I recently posted a question about my iphone 6 and whether a 1A or 2.1A would matter. Maybe that has something to do with it? But I thought the device itself pulled the right amount of current whether it was 1A or 5A?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



markr6 said:


> Does the power supply matter? I recently posted a question about my iphone 6 and whether a 1A or 2.1A would matter. Maybe that has something to do with it? But I thought the device itself pulled the right amount of current whether it was 1A or 5A?


I figured it'd be a 1A, but something else must be going on.


----------



## mikeyx (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

The MH20 on Amazon comes packaged with its own USB charger (Eastshine ?). Maybe that's the problem.

Mike


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



mikeyx said:


> The MH20 on Amazon comes packaged with its own USB charger (Eastshine ?). Maybe that's the problem.
> 
> Mike


We probably have a winner here.
That'd be better then light circuitry being suspect with a little old 18650 inside.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



LAMPARITA said:


> Lots of complains on Amazon Reviews regarding the MH20 USB charging cable. Few buyers claim it gets very hot to the point that it melted and caved on one side making it a hazardous situation.



Woah havent heard about this. I havent even used the cable it came with but i will try it and keep an eye out for it. 

Although, the MH20 charges very slowly with its internal charger (0.5a) even connected to a 2.1a outlet it will only draw . 5a. If the cable is heating up i can only imagine there being a physical fault with the cable (small short) or other problem. Could be from how it is packaged, mine came very tightly wound up and its a fairly stiff cable. 

In any case very strange, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

I think this is correct: a higher amp power supply is OK (3A supply, .5A needed by light). But a lower current is bad. But I've never seen any below 1A anyway. I guess it comes down to a cheap unit. I'm done with those personally. I used a standard 1A on my phone once and it made a fizzing and popping sound. I'm sticking with the OEM Apple units or at least a good brand like Anker.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Very true, some cheap wall adaptors are . 5a output. Although i cant see why that would over heat a cable, i wouldnt charge any high end device with anything less than MFi certified products anyway, just to be safe


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Rider57 said:


> Very true, some cheap wall adaptors are . 5a output. Although i cant see why that would over heat a cable, i wouldnt charge any high end device with anything less than MFi certified products anyway, just to be safe


Rethinking my last post, it probably is a bad cable.
As you mentioned it being tightly wound, and all the pictures I've seen have shown that too, cable tightly wound up in Velcro or something.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



WarRaven said:


> Rethinking my last post, it probably is a bad cable.
> As you mentioned it being tightly wound, and all the pictures I've seen have shown that too, cable tightly wound up in Velcro or something.



Yeah thats really bad for cables and can definitely cause a short or malcontact. Chalk it up to a nitecore brain fart i guess.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

I use the cable that came with mine to charge my Olight R40A since I lost the cable it came with. Works fine. Charge the MH20 cell on an Xtar VC4 anyways...


----------



## Wiking (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

I think the specs for running time looks a bit strange... The time for max 1000 Lumen is not much shorter than for 410 Lumen, even though the output is more than double. I would expect that the running time would drop by around half when output doubles. So why not in this case..?


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Wiking said:


> I think the specs for running time looks a bit strange... The time for max 1000 Lumen is not much shorter than for 410 Lumen, even though the output is more than double. I would expect that the running time would drop by around half when output doubles. So why not in this case..?



Its clever advertising. Nitecores specs say 1000 lumen max output (they just dont say for how long) , and this is true. The light will put out those numbers on a fresh battery for a short period. 

The reason the run times for high and turbo are so close comes down to how the light works. It thermal regulates its light output. This means when you first turn it on it gives you a 1000 lumens, then, as it warms up and the battery loses voltage it drops (alot) but technically its still on max output. As the light is giving you 100% of all the light it safely and physically can. 

If you were to measure lumen output on turbo for 1 hour, i wouldnt be surprised if the lumen output after an hour was slightly above the 500-600 range, thus explaining the extra 45 mins of runtime when on high at 410 lumens.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Rider57 said:


> Its clever advertising. Nitecores specs say 1000 lumen max output (they just dont say for how long) , and this is true. The light will put out those numbers on a fresh battery for a short period.
> 
> The reason the run times for high and turbo are so close comes down to how the light works. It thermal regulates its light output. This means when you first turn it on it gives you a 1000 lumens, then, as it warms up and the battery loses voltage it drops (alot) but technically its still on max output. As the light is giving you 100% of all the light it safely and physically can.
> 
> If you were to measure lumen output on turbo for 1 hour, i wouldnt be surprised if the lumen output after an hour was slightly above the 500-600 range, thus explaining the extra 45 mins of runtime when on high at 410 lumens.



Perfect example of not getting mixed up in big numbers. 900, 950, 1000 lumens...every brand seems to be topping out here and clever tactics sell the light. I definitely don't fall for it. Instead, I think it's more important to focus on the runtimes, mode spacing, UI, quality, and general form factor of the light. I think the MH20 does well at all of them, but I sold it due to the blue tint and being too similar to my SC600w.


----------



## ebedoun (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

THANK YOU for this review. It sold me on the MH20. Excited for it to arrive.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Please stop making me buy lights. I hate you all; not


----------



## akhyar (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Get the mod MH20 from Vince [emoji16]


----------



## beaconterraone (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

I have the little brother (MH10) on order, and once I get it, if I like it, I'll almost surely be ordering the MH20, as well.

I'm curious, though: the MH10 & MH20 appear to have both the same LED emitter and the same battery, yet have significantly different run times. Why is this? Better current management in the MH20?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



beaconterraone said:


> I have the little brother (MH10) on order, and once I get it, if I like it, I'll almost surely be ordering the MH20, as well.
> 
> I'm curious, though: the MH10 & MH20 appear to have both the same LED emitter and the same battery, yet have significantly different run times. Why is this? Better current management in the MH20?


----------



## beaconterraone (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Badbeams3 said:


>



I'm seeing a blank reply.


----------



## Hoekjor (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Hopefully buying one of these real soon.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



beaconterraone said:


> I'm seeing a blank reply.


Note that the MH20 and P12 have identical specs. The P12's specs have been confirmed by Selfbuilt. It's clear that the MH20's specks are problematic.

Fortunately, Selfbuilt will be reviewing the MH20.

Brightnorm


----------



## Hoekjor (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



brightnorm said:


> Note that the MH10 and P12 have identical specs. The P12's specs have been confirmed by Selfbuilt. It's clear that the MH20's specks are problematic.
> 
> Fortunately, Selfbuilt will be reviewing the MH20.
> 
> Brightnorm



Do we know about when he will be reviewing and releasing his review on the MH20?


----------



## jjp888 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Hoekjor said:


> Do we know about when he will be reviewing and releasing his review on the MH20?


Selfbuilt please release it fast.Very eagerly waiting for your opinion on this "not so clear " edc flashlight.


----------



## BriteGeek (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

Darn, I tried, but I just couldn't wait on Selfbuilt's review... I went ahead and ordered one.


----------



## Hoekjor (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



BriteGeek said:


> Darn, I tried, but I just couldn't wait on Selfbuilt's review... I went ahead and ordered one.



Agreed. Another member and I have been talking about this light for about a week and I said screw it. Needless to say, I'll have another flashlight early next week.


----------



## BriteGeek (Aug 14, 2015)

So far, so good. The two stage switch is sweet to me. My biggest problem is going to be finding the time to play with it this weekend.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm two or three days in with this as my main EDC, of course there are back ups, right? ☺
It certainly has grown on me, 
enough to maybe be s permanent EDC contender.
I didn't expect this, I was sure it'd be reboxed and sold off as I'm not a Nitecore fan really. So it has had a tough time with me and it's holding its own ground as a keeper. 
It'll be a keeper, but main EDC or rotational is my journey to discover.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 14, 2015)

My biggest criticism of the otherwise excellent MH20 (I have two of them) is the disappointing runtime at the very useful 50 lumen level. This is an ideal level for long run usage: bright enough for much outdoor use, and very sparing of the battery. The P12 gets 28hrs at 70lumens vs the MH20 15:45hrs at "50 lumens". 

My ceiling bounce "eyeball test"shows that 50 lumen level is more like 100lumens (to be confirmed by Selfbuilt), because it is noticeably brighter than the P12's 70 confirmed lumens. I wouldn't be surprised if it's as much as 100 lumens.

Aside from that I have only a few criticisms which reminds me that no light is perfect, or rather, "perfect" is defined by an individual's needs and expectations.

Brightnorm


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 14, 2015)

Have you ran it a full battery cycle at that output by chance?


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 14, 2015)

No. Eagerly awaiting Selfbuilt's review.

BN


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 15, 2015)

Same though, thought you may have more to go on.

I added a bit here..
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4713221


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 15, 2015)

Unfortunately this appears to be true. Perhaps other CPF'ers don't mind, but I really miss the P12's 28 hrs at 70 lumens. Possibly Nitecore deliberately sacrificed runtime for more pizzazz. Shame, though.

Brightnorm


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 15, 2015)

I just put a higher capacity battery in,
then what they use to get them run times for ANSI testing. 
They test as per web site like other OEM with a 2600 mah cell.


----------



## BriteGeek (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, I got my chance to test it this weekend. Had to install a water line to an ice maker, and the water line had to run through several cabinets and a dead space. Its official. I'm in trouble! I love it! You have to understand, this is the tightest kitchen I've ever been in. With the fridge away from the wall I b-a-r-e-l-y fit, so about the only light I had was the MH20. It was wonderful. The switch was trouble free, and easy to work after a little practice. More that enough light to see back into the dead space (unused space in the corner) to find the hole to push the water line through, and while I didn't use turbo, the next brightest setting never got hot so I didn't have to worry about grabbing the wrong end. So far so good. 

Got home, and had to bring in the neighbor's cat. She likes to play hide and seek, but in turbo mode, no trouble finding her at all. The spot was great for the distance of the whole yard, and the spill area was great for being able to see where I was going. (yes, I did find the cat!) 

So now I have a new favorite EDC (and probably all around) light. I didn't time the usage, but I was able to use it on and off all weekend before recharging. The battery I have in it is a 3400mah Nitecore, and I use the holster as the cut of most of my pants does not allow for anything other than my keys to hang from a clip. Speaking of the holster, I like being able to put it on and take it off without having to remove my belt. I take a slight hit in retention, but it is worth it for the ease.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 17, 2015)

BrightNorm, here's my latest hunch.
I'm thinking from rough comparing the supposed 50 lumen mode is more like 100-150 lumens. 
The rest of the levels seem hiked too, except moon mode.

Yeah it is a nice holster BriteGeek, I like it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 19, 2015)

MH20 just has better mode spacing and killer heat sinking LOVE the thermal regulation


----------



## sidecross (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Trevilux said:


> Interface and distribution modes are really great!! I love it for daily use, and for weekend I love the EC4 (battery enough for 2 or 3 days)






The Nitecore MH 20 and the Nitecore EC4 are now my everyday use flashlights replacing my Eagletac G25C2 Marl ll and the Eagletac D25LC2. I still carry the Eagletac D25C Clicky XM-L-2 as a pocket light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoekjor (Aug 25, 2015)

Have been carrying the MH20 for a week now. I don't think I can go back to what I was carrying again. I can hardly tell that's it's there.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 25, 2015)

I find the rubber keeps coming undone. I keep mine on the bedside table. I often pick it up, only to find the rubber hiding the micro USB has opened by itself. It's a nice light, but i would prefer without the micro USB part.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 25, 2015)

I struggle getting plug out.. Have you guys tried cleaning edges of plug with a clean stiff brush, new toothbrush even?
I use one for threads, one for crevices when needed.

I'm thinking your plug is maybe dust laden and it has no friction.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 25, 2015)

hmmm...my plug is nice and properly snug with no issues I use it to charge my R40A mainly since I lost the USB that light came with. Now Ive lost my MH20 sheath somewhere. The deep carry clip is an awesome feature but using mine as my main EDC front right pocket it always pops off the light when Im scrounging in said pocket for change. Was thinking of gluing it on.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 25, 2015)

My plug is snug and bulging out. It also pops out when i ran the light on max. Oh well i just got unlucky with my unit. I tried cleaning etc, but it didn't help. It's still a great little light.


----------



## EXO1000 (Aug 25, 2015)

Try cleaning the rubber dust cover and charging port with rubbing alcohol. Use a cotton swab to get in to all the nook and crevice. Let dry for a few minute. Makes the rubber seal a little tacky so it may help it stick to the charging port. 

If that doesn't work give NiteCore a service call. Seems like the rubber cover is not molded correctly.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmm, maybe rotate clip around and cover plug?


----------



## sidecross (Aug 25, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> hmmm...my plug is nice and properly snug with no issues I use it to charge my R40A mainly since I lost the USB that light came with. Now Ive lost my MH20 sheath somewhere. The deep carry clip is an awesome feature but using mine as my main EDC front right pocket it always pops off the light when Im scrounging in said pocket for change. Was thinking of gluing it on.




I keep a Eagletac D25C and a Nitecore MH20 in my front right pocket and moved everything else from that pocket for easier access. I keep the Eagletac in my 'change' or 'pocketwatch' pocket and the Nitecore on the hip-side of the front right pocket on my Carhartt USA and Union made pants.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 26, 2015)

BLUE LED said:


> I find the rubber keeps coming undone. I keep mine on the bedside table. I often pick it up, only to find the rubber hiding the micro USB has opened by itself. It's a nice light, but i would prefer without the micro USB part.


I put some electricians plastic tape over mine. Also helps distinguish between rubber flap and button in the dark.

Brightnorm


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 26, 2015)

Gotta say, I am not a fan of the rubber flap!

A ring around the flashlight that unscrews to reveal the USB port seems like a much more reliable method.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 26, 2015)

brightnorm said:


> I put some electricians plastic tape over mine. Also helps distinguish between rubber flap and button in the dark.
> 
> Brightnorm




Simple and excellent solution! :twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2015)

If I still had one of these, I'd be tempted to fill the charging port with some type of epoxy if I was certain it would hold.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 26, 2015)

markr6 said:


> If I still had one of these, I'd be tempted to fill the charging port with some type of epoxy if I was certain it would hold.




I have never opened mine...still snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm using that port daily.
It really is a YMMV thing. 
Since I'm using a rigged battery I'm inclined to charge in light so not to disturb a working temporary fix.


----------



## Prepped (Aug 27, 2015)

1 lumen that then jumps to 50 lumens...
Why....?


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

Yup, that's a rub.
Also have fired turbo accidentally,
turned off light too slow, they'll learn ya quick. 

By my guess, the 50 lumen mode is closer to 100 or touch better, maybe 125ish. I'm totally guessing against other lights I have. 

This is not a gentle light IMO, it's great.


----------



## MtnDon (Aug 27, 2015)

Prepped said:


> 1 lumen that then jumps to 50 lumens...
> Why....?



I am glad Nitecore used 50 as the low setting and 230 as their mid range (their numbers). I find the low on many lights too low as well as the mid being a trifle too low. I like the Nitecore MH20 settings. No one item, be it a flashlight, a coffee maker or a truck is a good fit for everybody.

I do not expect the USB port to be a problem. I've never had the port flap on any cellphone I've had fail and one of the two I use has now had 5 years of use.


----------



## jjp888 (Sep 21, 2015)

Around after 1 month of usage I feel The more I use The more I love this flashlightt.Initially I was reluctant due to it's cool tint.But on using I came to know this tint is more like neutral and it's very bright in even the low settings.The 1 lumen setting is very useful and like all I also feel the 50 lumen setting to be much brighter than oter flashlight at same level.surely it will be around 100 lumen mark.I use it in middle setting always which is pretty bright and gives lot of confidence when walking through woods. The heat sinking on this is awsome .Also I get good runtimes on my nitecore 3400 18650.The beam profile is very good no artifacts, smooth beam with lots and throw and pretty sufficient flood for an edc flashlight.The deep carry clip is awesome.I very much love it's voltage indicator and it's location beacon (which I find very useful at night).I always use the usb charging facility which is very handy as we dont need to remove battery from the flashlight. I never felt the usb charging facility as a burden also the usb cover is completely sealed from dust and water.I carry it during heavy rains and no moisture was found inside the usb port nor any dust.If there was a magnet on the base it would have been nice.


----------



## phosphor (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got one coming in the mail....reviews are too praiseworthy and feedback is too universally positive to resist !


----------



## jjp888 (Sep 22, 2015)

You will truely fall in love with this flashlight.It has a beautiful beam to please and lots of useful features for the price.Now all my other edc lights are mere shelfqueens .Its a right blend for throw and spill in an edc light.Eventhough it's not neutral the tint is very pleasing to eyes.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 22, 2015)

jjp888 said:


> You will truely fall in love with this flashlight.It has a beautiful beam to please and lots of useful features for the price.Now all my other edc lights are mere shelfqueens .Its a right blend for throw and spill in an edc light.Eventhough it's not neutral the tint is very pleasing to eyes.


I believe many have found that this light kicked a former edc to a shelf since getting it, including myself.
+1
Hard to stay mad at the output of this thing.


----------



## phosphor (Sep 22, 2015)

Mine arrived today...it certainly has plenty of features. I'm still trying to figure out how I can activate the ring tones. I'm not sure I will ever use the flashing locater/button mode...I have so many flashlights already in my living space it's everything I can do to not trip over one. I can see that mode activating in short order if you pocket carry, but it draws such a low current that it's essentially a non-issue.

Seriously, it's well made...comes with a holster, lanyard, pocket clip....tickets for two to the Bahamas. I can see this as good choice for someone entering the 18560 world for the first time, or for the flashaholic who wants to try a light with a charging function. I'm not knocking the Olight lights that re-charge, but this Nitecore appeals to me more. If you buy this, as I did, with a significant discount...it's a "no-brainer". 

OK, so now I can join the chorus of MH20 owners, and harangue the rest of our brethren into buying this light. By the way, how's this for luck? The two protected Panasonic 18650's I ordered (which are on the long side, but fit without any issues in the MH20) arrived yesterday; the Nitecore MH20 arrived today. 

It's dark now....so out I must go!


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 24, 2015)

Right on Phosphor!
Good timing on mail deliveries.

Bahamas??
I've misplaced my tickets apparently☺

A fellow Fenix fan here, mentioned that this light (MH20) kicked his Fenix from their EDC routine, that was noteworthy to me. 
Then shortly after that, a Zebralight fan said it was a good light,
except for poor tint in their usage, again experienced user.

Right then, I knew this light was for me and ordered it.
Bugger wouldn't sell me his either lol, just teasing MR6☺
Cheers.👍


----------



## phosphor (Sep 25, 2015)

I've had this light now for just over 24 hours....and it's a "keeper". VERY nice balance between throw and flood. Mostly I've been using it on the 50 lumen setting. From there this light keeps getting brighter. This is surely the nicest Nitecore I've owned. Nitecore needs to use the MH20 as their standard for new production....and give the MH20 design and production team a promotion!

TIP....rotate the clip down over the charging port cover and the rubber port cover will be locked in place and won't come out until you move the clip.


----------



## phosphor (Sep 25, 2015)

Double Post.


----------



## jjp888 (Sep 25, 2015)

just for the sake of knowing.What is the colour temprature of mh20.I dont know whether it's because of its beaitiful beam or tint I kind of prefer it over my other neutral or warm lights.This tint makes my mind and eyes happy and on long walks and cycling I tend to use this more.Its like a pleasant , refreshing feeling while using this rather than a washed out or warm feeling.IMO I think nitecore made the right decision to stick on to this tint.I was a hadcore neutral fan but this light brainwashed my tint preferences!Does pd35 has this same tint??.what other lights have this kind of tint ??.But again this beautiful tint is only from low to middle mode.After that only the hotspot has this tint but spill gets somewhat blueish white.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 25, 2015)

Hmm, I showed a picture in a tint thread, this light on high and a PD35 on low. I messed up, but my point here is, tint fans when asked which they liked better a couple chose the blue tinted Fenix.

My MH20 has a boiling cloudy corona tinted with yellow on high, center is white. 
I myself like both, Fenix is easy on my eyes, this is blasting☺
They have their places.


----------



## ZGerman (Oct 1, 2015)

I posted this in the other MH20 thread and thought since you guys talk about tints it would fit here too

LEFT: MH20 | Right: MH20w







Having both versions at hand to compare, i can definately recommend getting the NW version.
The CW is nice, but the NW is the icing on the cake. Goodbye SC62w ^^


----------



## vadimax (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



LAMPARITA said:


> Lots of complains on Amazon Reviews regarding the MH20 USB charging cable. Few buyers claim it gets very hot to the point that it melted and caved on one side making it a hazardous situation.



Just curious how might that happen with .5A max current...


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*

I have had my MH20 NW for almost a week now and I gotta say, I am loving it too. It really is a great light. My usual EDC light(Eagletac D25C Nichia 219) has been kicked from my pocket for the time being and reserved for when I need tiny or higher CRI. Otherwise this is staying. Good job Nitecore and keep the neutral white options coming.


----------



## Budman231 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have the MH27 due to its long throw.. just ordered the MH20 for my son. Cant wait to see it


----------



## phillip171 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



Lou Minescence said:


> How is the switch on the MH20 ? Does it come on too easily when carried in a pocket ?


I have had mine for 3 months and it has accidentally turned on 3 times carrying it in the holster. The last time it accidentally turned on it got so hot I could not hold it. Now I unscrew the tail cap slightly to prevent this from happening


----------



## heiden.jeffrey (May 7, 2016)

I just got a MH27 and this was one of the other options. I really like this light for the compact size. I just really wanted my next light to have a + and - beam selector.


----------



## brightnorm (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore MH20: XM-L2 (U2),micro-usb, 1x18500, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, comp*



phillip171 said:


> I have had mine for 3 months and it has accidentally turned on 3 times carrying it in the holster. The last time it accidentally turned on it got so hot I could not hold it. Now I unscrew the tail cap slightly to prevent this from happening



That's why I surrounded the button with slightly raised stick-on Velcro. Completely solved the problem. Also, I charge externally and always have a second battery in the light. That way it's always ready to go. When traveling I take the Xtar MC1 Plus charger. It's tiny and can charge at 1A.

Brightnorm

Here's HJK's review:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjftNrE-NDMAhXn64MKHQ8lDqkQFggiMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.candlepowerforums.com%2Fvb%2Fshowthread.php%3F401860-Test-Review-of-Charger-Xtar-MC1Plus&usg=AFQjCNElyyEDp3LjapYsnyT8IUPe4cvlYA


----------



## Lesterq (Jun 19, 2016)

Could I have some advice on whether the Panasonic 18650b protected fits in the mh20?


----------



## SG Hall (Jun 19, 2016)

Lesterq said:


> Could I have some advice on whether the Panasonic 18650b protected fits in the mh20?



Yes, should be the same length as the protected Nitecore battery that is recommended. There a bit of bounce in the spring that should take up the 1 or 2mm difference for the protection board, if there is any. Stick with button tops.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes any Panny protected B will fit. Heck my protected GA's fit even my year old Orbtronic NCR18650G 3600mah protected cells fit the light. Some folks with any of the 3 MH20 variants have been able to use flat tops and some cannot get their MH20 to work without a button top so just safer to stick with button tops as that is what NC specifies for the light anyways. MH20 also takes 2xCR123's no problem. Do not know the voltage range for the MH20's and do not feel like possibly blowing out my expensive MH20 experimenting with 2x16340/18350. 2xCR123's made the light get hot very fast with zero visually perceptible increase in output. Have all 3 MH20's. Favorite is the NW XML2 version.


----------



## Lesterq (Jun 19, 2016)

Famous seller in Singapore is OOS for the Panasonic and the only other seller is 
http://list.qoo10.sg/item/PANASONIC-NCR18650B-3400MAH-HIGH-CAPACITY-LI-ION-RECHARGEABLE/410061209

However the listing is quite unclear and I'm in a hurry to buy so that the batteries will be here before my light is here. 

So I would like to check are all circuit protected Panasonic button top?  

Because you state that all Panasonic protected will work but go for button top if possible. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 21, 2016)

avoid the cells in the link. Panasonic cells do not come from the factory protected/button top. What part of the world are you in? Asia I am assuming? The listing is BS these cells are made in Japan only as are the protection circuits that go on re wrapped protected Panasonic B cells they are just put together in China. Gearbest and Banggood are the only 2 Chinese sources that have real cells that I know of. Avoid Fasttech and Aliexpress. In Asia Soshine cells should be aplenty. I got 4 3400mah Panny B based protected Soshines almost 2 years ago to go in my TK75 and they have turned out to be some of the best 3400mah Panny B bases protected cells I have ever used. I am not sure about their other cells but their 3400's are solid they are legit.


----------

